# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Không gian gỗ xinh xắn tại Besame Cafe - Cafe Hà Nội

## hangnt

> *Besame Cafe*
> 
> _22 xóm Hạ Hồi, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội.)_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Besame Cafe*


*Án tượng đầu tiên của tôi khi mới nhìn thấy Besame là tông màu gỗ sáng tinh, trẻ trung và nổi bật. Tôi đã không ngần ngại dừng xe rồi mất vài phút để ngắm nghía “ngôi nhà gỗ” thú vị này.*

Mặt tiền Besame khá lớn, được thiết kế đơn giản nhưng khéo léo. Nó dễ dàng làm người ta hình dung ra những ngôi nhà gỗ xinh xắn phổ biến trong các ngôi làng bình yên của Châu Âu. Cây lá phong đỏ rực đổ xuống đứng kề bên lối vào lại càng tăng thêm nét đẹp lãng mạn nhẹ nhàng cho quán.

Bước vào trong tôi hơi bất ngờ vì không gian nơi đây nhỏ hơn nhiều so với những gì tôi tưởng tượng cách đây vài phút. Tuy nhiên điều đó không quan trọng. Nhỏ mà xinh – đó mới là điều làm tôi hứng thú. Hơn nữa, khiêm tốn vậy thôi song quán vẫn có cả thiết kế ngồi bệt ấm cúng, có bàn bên cửa sổ, hay góc lịch sự với ghế sofa, mặc dù tất cả đều chỉ xinh xinh, vừa phải nhưng cũng đủ cho bạn "vùng vẫy" một cách chừng mực.

Không chỉ mang bề ngoài của một ngôi nhà gỗ, mọi nội thất trang trí trong quán đều được làm từ chất liệu gỗ, loại có tông màu sáng tự nhiên chứ không hề sơn vẽ cầu kì, sặc sỡ. Tông màu ấy kết hợp với những chi tiết cũng giản dị, đời thường như dải thừng, chậu hoa hồng vàng bé xinh, vài chiếc gối vuông hay dăm ba cái bàn thấp con con mộc mạc đến thô sơ. Đúng vậy, ở Besame nếu bạn muốn tìm một cái gì đó cầu kì, hoa mỹ thì thật khó. Nhưng kì lạ là nó vẫn để lại ấn tượng cho bất kì ai lần đầu tới đây. Có lẽ đó là cái mà người ta vẫn gọi là “sức mạnh của sự đơn giản hóa mọi thứ”.

Riêng cá nhân tôi, không chỉ có cảm nhận về nhãn quan, tôi còn thích cái cảm giác thật bình yên, nhẹ nhàng khi ngồi nơi đây. Ngõ Hà Hồi vốn đã yên ả với nét đẹp dịu dàng, lãng mạn, lại được thả mình tại một quán nhỏ, vắng vẻ như Besame trong giai điệu của những bản tình ca sâu lắng, càng khiến tôi thấy mình thêm quyến luyến hơn với con đường, ngõ vắng mang đậm dấu ấn Hà Nội ấy. Và sẽ tuyệt hơn nữa, nếu bạn được ngồi đây cùng với một người bạn tri kỉ, tâm giao, nhỏ to chia sẻ mọi câu chuyện vui buồn trong cuộc sống thường nhật vốn quá đỗi bộn bề này.  






















> *Besame Cafe*
> 
> _22 xóm Hạ Hồi, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội.)_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Besame Cafe*




Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

không gian tuyệt thật

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhìn xinh thật đấy
Sau chắc trang trí phòng mình theo kiểu này thoai  :cuoi1: 
Đến đây post ảnh chắc là đẹp lắm nhể

----------


## nuilua

Thích mấy giỏ hoa với đồ dùng bằng gỗ quá
Nhìn thích thật

----------


## songthan

Thích cả cái tên cho đến nội thất bên trong ^^
Nhìn đẹp quá

----------


## lehong812

Chào bạn.
Chỗ mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ em nhé.
Cảm ơn bạn vì đã đọc tin, chúc quán ngày càng đông khách

----------

